# Shar Pei eyes ... Gunk ?



## jayjaymozza (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,my Shar pei is 7 weeks old, we have had her a week and every morning they is gunk/sleep in her eyes. 
Any ideas what this could be ?

Thanks


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks like it could be conjunctivitis. As it has been happening for a week I would ask the vets for medication when you go for her vaccinations.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi again! Your little girl is beautiful! What's her name?

From the photos she doesn't appear to have entropion, but to be on the safe side on your next visit to the vet ask him to check her eyes. Shar-Pei puppies are prone to entropion due to the heavy wrinkles on their forehead which places pressure on their eyelids and causes the eyelashes to turn inwards, scratching the cornea which can result in ulcers on the cornea. If your vet suspects she has entropion he'll put a green florescent dye in each eye which which will show whether this is the case or not and will advise you accordingly. 

In the meantime, bathe her eyes with a warm saline solution or better still with a very dilute solution of chamomile tea which is much gentler for a puppy. You can buy the tea bags from most supermarkets. I prefer to use make up removal pads for eyes and ears which aren't expensive to buy. Use a fresh one for each eye so as not to transfer any possible infection from one eye to the other. If her eyes don't get any better within a few days then take her to the vet

Hope that helps ... Good luck!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd be inclined to get the vet to check her to make sure she does not have any problems with the eye/eyelids which would cause irritation and infection, such as you describe and are common in this breed.

Bathing for a couple of days may solve the problem if it's just mild conjunctivitis, but the eyes are very sensitive and I would hesitate to leave it too long before ensuring the dog is not in any discomfort or has a problem that needs intervention.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

6 weeks was young to have gotten her normally pups are 8 weeks when rehomed. Personally I would take her and get the eyes checked out, sharpeis can suffer from something called Entropian where the eye lids roll inwards causing rubbing on the eye which can lead to the eyes being scratched and things like ulcers can form, it can also set up bacterial infection. Some puppies need to have their eye temporarily tacked, stitches are put in to stop the eye lids rolling inwards and causing it. Sometimes as the pup grows the problems resolve, sometimes they don't and permanent repair is needed.

Hopefully it isn't that and its just a case of a straight forward bacterial infection, but taking her breed into consideration, and even infection needs treating as soon as possible I would make an appointment with the vet and get it checked out.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> 6 weeks was young to have gotten her normally pups are 8 weeks when rehomed. Personally I would take her and get the eyes checked out, sharpeis can suffer from something called Entropian where the eye lids roll inwards causing rubbing on the eye which can lead to the eyes being scratched and things like ulcers can form, it can also set up bacterial infection. Some puppies need to have their eye temporarily tacked, stitches are put in to stop the eye lids rolling inwards and causing it. Sometimes as the pup grows the problems resolve, sometimes they don't and permanent repair is needed.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't that and its just a case of a straight forward bacterial infection, but taking her breed into consideration, and even infection needs treating as soon as possible I would make an appointment with the vet and get it checked out.


Tell me about it! Georgina my Shar-Pei developed severe entropion at 14 weeks old which left her partially sighted until she was 13 months old It took 4 tackings and 1 final major operation to get her eyes back to normal plus so many visits to the vets and antibiotic eye drops 4 times a day that I've lost count. One of the problems with entropion in Pei puppies is that because their body's "grow" into their wrinkles, any surgery before the age of one year old has to be done carefully because if the surgeon removes too much skin from the forehead at one go and the dog's skull grows more than anticipated it not only creates more eye problems but the poor dog will look grotesque. Georgina's case was exceptional in that it was so severe for nearly 5 months she had less than 45% sight which caused her to panic at the slightest sound and left her stressed out.. Coping with a stressed out puppy when you're on your own is exhausting to say the least! It was only at 9 months when she had around 65% of her sight she began to calm down and we were able to start training. She was 2 years old earlier this month and although she still sometimes gets anxious at home. in public she's a cool, calm, collected dog who's a pleasure to own ... and naturally I'm very proud of her!


----------



## Amanda Gaynor (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi, I’ve just came across your post and I’m having the exact same thing happening to my 14 wk girl, my vets weren’t sure what it was and gave me a three day antibiotic drops, she still gets it but only when she’s had a good sleep, how have you been getting on and what’s happened since?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Amanda Gaynor said:


> Hi, I've just came across your post and I'm having the exact same thing happening to my 14 wk girl, my vets weren't sure what it was and gave me a three day antibiotic drops, she still gets it but only when she's had a good sleep, how have you been getting on and what's happened since?


This thread is 6 years old. Best to start your own.


----------

